# Powermatic 3520B lathe or vicmarc VL300



## wizical (Oct 8, 2007)

I have asked this question before, but if anyone owns either one of these lathes, let me know what you think and any feedback would be greatly appreciated, thank you


----------



## Narwhale (Oct 8, 2007)

Couple of sugestions:
1. Try the same question on the turning sections of woodnet or sawmill creek.org.  You will get a whole lot of replies.
2. I love my PM 3520B, but it is overkill for pens.  It handles pens reall good though, but also 120 lb bowl blanks.  If I can hold it up to the headstock, it can turn it well.
The only other lathes I 've used at least for several days is some old Deltas and a 2436 Oneway (club lathe.)  I actually prefer my PM3520B to the Oneway, but I am baised.  
Rich S.


----------



## R2 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Narwhale,
I've looked longingly at the Powermatic, its smaller Jet cousins and
the Vicmarcs. All of these lathes have their good points. Being from the land of Oz where the Vicmarc is manufactured ( only 40 mins or so from my home) I am rather partial to them. We have several differnt Vicnacs at our club as well as a ccouple of the larger Jets. The Vicmarcs are beautifully engineered and manufactured and I love to turn on them as they are virtually vibration free and,in my opinion. they have a better toolrest than the Jet/Powermatic. However, if you are going to buy a new one the price may well turn you towards the Jet/Powermatic. A feature of these that I really like is the sliding headstock for outboard turning. All good machines but if money os no object I would lean towards the Vicmarc.[][]


----------



## oldsmokey (Oct 9, 2007)

I have the PM 3520 B.  If you can ever get it to vibrate, you better run, or shakey town is shaking to the tune of a 7.0 on the richter scale.  I have had mine for about 3 years.  I have the bed extention whick you can mount lower than the normal bed.  You can turn close to a 36" platter.  I biggest I have turned is 30".  No vibration.  
A friend of mine has a vicmarc.  It is an excellent lathe.  If I remember his base is steel, not cast iron.  I don't think the vicmarc is as heavy on the bottom.
You will not be unhapply with either lathe.  I would still buy the PM 3520B.
Good luck in your decision.


----------



## Dario (Oct 9, 2007)

Other than the price, another potential issue I see with Vicmarc is replacement parts if you ever need them.

As mentioned, both are good lathe...being a happy PM3520B owner myself, I might be biased to offer more input though. []


----------



## Dario (Oct 9, 2007)

Here is a link to PM3520B comparison to other lathes.  Sorry, Vicmarc VL300 is not there but should help you decide after reading too.

http://docs.google.com/View?docID=d4b7vjd_26cvf2mh


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a PM 3520B and wouldn't take twice what I paid for it. And like Oldsmokey said, if you ever get it to dance you'd better run! So far, I haven't, but I haven't tempted fate by spinning unbalanced pieces too fast either.


----------

